# Too many guppies



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone i'm thinking of removing all my female guppies because my tank is getting way to full with them breeding like rabits. I enjoy raising the fry but there is way too much. Will the male guppies fight to much if i remove the females? Or would it be fine? Its a 29gal tank with 11 males and 14 females about 30 fry. 2leopard danio and 1 zebra danio 2 chinese algea eaters and 3harlequin rasboras. I know its way over stocked i am working on it to rehoming a bunch of the fish


----------



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

From everything I have been reading, keeping only male guppies will work out fine. I am now cycling a 37 gallon tank in which I plan to keep strictly male guppies. I posted a previous post a few days ago with this very question.

Hope this helps...Bob in NE FLA


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> Hi everyone i'm thinking of removing all my female guppies because my tank is getting way to full with them breeding like rabits. I enjoy raising the fry but there is way too much. Will the male guppies fight to much if i remove the females? Or would it be fine? Its a 29gal tank with 11 males and 14 females about 30 fry. 2leopard danio and 1 zebra danio 2 chinese algea eaters and 3harlequin rasboras. I know its way over stocked i am working on it to rehoming a bunch of the fish


Thats what I did with mine. I got to many Guppies and I just looking to rid off them with no killing. Yes they get crazy with no females with. But mine still in very good health no damage.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Male guppies are harmless to everything . They won't fight but they will try to mate with each other! I have dozens of the most beautiful fancy guppies that somehow escaped being eaten by the angelfish when they were smaller and now are too big to feed to anything smaller than an Oscar. I am going to set up a 55 gallon at a nearby retirement home with nothing but my male guppies and patties that have outgrown their usefulness as feeders.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanx for the replies, how many males can i have in my 29gal tank?


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Lieslq said:


> Thanx for the replies, how many males can i have in my 29gal tank?


With good aeration, filtration and frequent water change- all things you should be doing anyway- I would go as high as 50.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

I am currently running a undergravel filter with 2 airstones and a bio filter. I do 50% water changes once a week. Would that be fine for so many fishies?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

All males will be fine. You could probably use more/better filtration than the UGF.


----------

